# goldfish pond dig update



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

well, its more or less done now, some pics of how it went...

marking out the area









and so it begins




































the digging starts once the grass is gone


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

more pics...

we hit an issue when we found an overflow pipe about 6-8" below the surface, so we ended up creating a shelf because of it


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

and yet more pics...










once dug out we placed thick layers of carpet all around the pond and across the bottom, then placed the liner in place










once filled to see if the liner was in the right place, we built the surround to the pond out of 3x3 fence posts bolted together, it added an extra 12" in depth.









now the filtration is in, there are a few water lilies, and we just need to finish off the top of the surround of the pond with some decking boards. my husband is going to sort the electrics out at the weekend too. we have everything we need to do it, just a bit of time to get it done. then the epic battle to sort the massive amount of dirt that came out of here. i swear theres more there than could actually fit in the hole!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks great!

What size did it turn out in the end?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
looks nice, i'm currently 'trying' to build a pond in my garden


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

its ended up being 11.5ft x 7ft x 3ft deep in the deeper end and approx 1.5ft deep over the shelf. lost out on some volume due to the unforseen shelf in there but its still a nice size. my husband has really enjoyed doing it, lol its the most hes gotten into anything to do with my hobby i think, though the sunburn he got while digging it out was awful :gasp:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

That looks really good! I like the methodical way he removed the turf - did he use it elsewhere and just put it in the "pile for disposing of later"?


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

tragic!!! What a waste of excess liner  could have had a pond 7ft deep LOL


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> tragic!!! What a waste of excess liner  could have had a pond 7ft deep LOL


i agree...
maybe not 7 feet deep 
but a good 4 ?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

:lol2: believe me i tried for bigger, could have been 4ft deep but not much more as the excess on the ends wasnt enough. we couldnt dig it any deeper due to a concrete covered base 2ft down, so would have had to be built up taller, which i wanted to do but we couldnt afford any more wood and i lost my job 2 weeks ago so couldnt put any more money towards it :censor: just crappy timing all round. now have to wait for the decking boards i want for the top......so impatient :lol2:


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

It's brill! Could always use the excess for a rockery or raised beds.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

:2thumb: we are in the process of making raised planters with the extra dirt so if need be when it comes time to move all the dirt to fill in the pond will be there if the buyers want it filling in.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

looks brilliant, and will be so worth the hard work when you see those little fishies swimming round in it!

Bet the neighbours gave you some funny looks tho, they'll think you're burying bodies with all that digging!! :lol2:


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Nice one, that looks sweet :2thumb:

Shame about the overflow pipe though. I started a pond when I bought this wreck of a house, only instead of finding a pipe I found a garden shed, a dog and then solid clay.

I gave up.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

a dog....:gasp: .....i have to say i was worried about such things but he kept digging lol. we had a thick layer of small stones, which is the grey layer in the pics, that was a bugger to remove but was clay like under it. then at 2ft we hit solid concrete so had to go up to get the desired height. picking up the decking boards to finish it off tonight....so excited to see it all finished :2thumb:

we also have our 1st 2 rescues heading our way too this evening, they will be quarantined to ensure they are disease free, they are a pair of stunted comet goldfish. the guy said they are too nice to 'get rid of' so i dread to think what he meant by that as hes giving them to us for nothing, which is what i would say is getting rid of. im pleased he offered them to a new home rather than knock them on the head or something, they will stay with us for the rest of their lives....and so it begins :lol2:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> a dog....:gasp: .....i have to say i was worried about such things but he kept digging lol. we had a thick layer of small stones, which is the grey layer in the pics, that was a bugger to remove but was clay like under it. then at 2ft we hit solid concrete so had to go up to get the desired height. picking up the decking boards to finish it off tonight....so excited to see it all finished :2thumb:
> 
> we also have our 1st 2 rescues heading our way too this evening, they will be quarantined to ensure they are disease free, they are a pair of stunted comet goldfish. the guy said they are too nice to 'get rid of' so i dread to think what he meant by that as hes giving them to us for nothing, which is what i would say is getting rid of. im pleased he offered them to a new home rather than knock them on the head or something, they will stay with us for the rest of their lives....and so it begins :lol2:


i'm so jealous, your pond will be amazing, plus the fact that they're little rescue fishies just makes it all the nicer! as soon as i get my own house with a garden i want to do the same  but thats years away 

hope your new additons settle in just fine, glad he's given them to you and not flushed em down the loo!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It looks great its amazing how much soil comes out of such a small area isnt it!!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

thank you, and it certainly was a shock, we knew there would be a lot but we hugely under-estimated the amount! cant wait to see the new little rescues....tick tick tick....im sure time is running backwards :lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

We dug out a 4x5ft and dug down far enough to level the earth and sink concrete slabs in and ended up with over 40 rubble sacks!!!!

Here see....


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

make sure you get pics up of the new arrivals! :2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

will do :2thumb: they dont have names as far as i know, so il have to come up with some


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

It looks great, really not as deep as i expected it to be but a good size in it :2thumb:

moooooore piccs pweez :lol2:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

ye i was hoping for at least 4ft deep, and had i not lost my job 2 weeks ago we could have bought more wood and made it deeper above ground by another possible 8" or so. its still around 5500L though so i have a fair amount of water there. will be taking a few more pics in the next couple days :2thumb: noticed a water boatman and 2 pond skimmers on there today, no idea where they came from, lol not noticed any on or in the wildlife pond on the other side of the garden!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

well, here they are, look to be 1 male and 1 female but not 100% sure, and i got it wrong they were in fact housed in a bi-orb :bash: but they will soon be enjoying the pond. they look to be disease free, and all fins are nicely held out. very energetic little guys. just need names now, my husband likes ronnie and reggie, im not so keen but i guess he did drive to collect them :whistling2:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> well, here they are, look to be 1 male and 1 female but not 100% sure, and i got it wrong they were in fact housed in a bi-orb :bash: but they will soon be enjoying the pond. they look to be disease free, and all fins are nicely held out. very energetic little guys. just need names now, my husband likes ronnie and reggie, im not so keen but i guess he did drive to collect them :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> image




awwww, they're sweet!!  housed in a bi-orb - aarrghhhhh... just seen 5 crammed into a tiny bi-orb on gumtree.... i just want to dig a hole in the car park for them!!!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i know, its awful, i had a brief look on gumtree, got so depressed at the sheer amount of goldfish for sale with terrible tiny tanks or bowls and had to stop looking as i cant help most of them being too far away. so upsetting  at least the few i can take in will have a new happier life :2thumb:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> i know, its awful, i had a brief look on gumtree, got so depressed at the sheer amount of goldfish for sale with terrible tiny tanks or bowls and had to stop looking as i cant help most of them being too far away. so upsetting  at least the few i can take in will have a new happier life :2thumb:



i think London's probably the worst area for it, so many people buy a trendy style tank such as a bi-orb for their flat/office etc and fill it with what they think is a low-maintenance fish like a goldfish (plus commons are so cheap) and they go off them in a month... i really want to rescue a fish rather than buy one because it makes me so sad, but sadly, i couldn't put a common in my tank for life


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

theres plenty of fancy goldfish in need of saving from the crappy lives inflicted on them :2thumb: ive taken in quite a few now from people unable to keep them due to space issues when the find out how they really need to be kept. its hard to see them and then have to ignore it. makes me angry and sad all at same time!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> theres plenty of fancy goldfish in need of saving from the crappy lives inflicted on them :2thumb: ive taken in quite a few now from people unable to keep them due to space issues when the find out how they really need to be kept. its hard to see them and then have to ignore it. makes me angry and sad all at same time!


There all commons and shubunkins round here... the only fancy i've seen on gumtree close enough for me to get to recently was a £150 ranchu... bank account says no! and i could guess that one was probably being kept perfectly fine seeing as the bloke said he paid £250 for it from Star Fisheries.. either that or a con altogether lol


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

ah yes i noticed that ranchu on the classifieds. i would say its being kept in top condition for him to be asking for that amount of money. its a shame you arent from round here, there are always fancies needing new homes. strange how it differs from one part of the country to the next.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> ah yes i noticed that ranchu on the classifieds. i would say its being kept in top condition for him to be asking for that amount of money. its a shame you arent from round here, there are always fancies needing new homes. strange how it differs from one part of the country to the next.



lol its like we need to swap... so you can rescue the commons and pond goldies and i can rescue some fancies!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

the two new residents look really good! look healthy and that! How long are you going to have them in quarantine for? isnt there a koi hybrid to go in aswell?:2thumb:


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*goldie*

great looking pond but ,but stop talking and more pics please would love to be getting updates.Have not started my pond yet as waiting to get a hut first to make a small reptile,fish house and i will keep you's all updated sandy:notworthy:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

lol, still not taken more pics, will do tomorrow :2thumb:

the koi hybrid was supposed to be the 1st into the pond, he was the reason the pond build was brought forward and the reason it turned out much bigger than we 1st agreed to, as we were going to do it next year. however, less than a week before he could have gone into the big pond, my bloody cat managed to catch him and drag him out the smaller pond :censor::censor::censor: dragged him out, clawed him up a bit, then left him to dry out in the blazing sun. he was so tame he came up to have a nosey at anything that came by the pond, which was usually people but my cat began showing an unhealthy interest so we tried to get the pond dug as fast as we could but obviously the cat decided otherwise. i could have cried. thankfully he wont be able to get to the fish in the new pond.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

few pics, the build is all done, just got to finish sorting the power to the pond which will be done by the end of the week. i want some natural gravel for the shelf, and some more plants, and then we have to try and sort the rest of the garden out....


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's a cracker. I think the shelf makes it better, plenty of place for some marginals for extra nitrate removal. What's the filter?

OH's dad is really wanting a pond but hasn't got the time, might show him this thread to show how simple it can be.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You could build a wooden box around the filter and cover that with some of the spare earth, obviously leaving room for access.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> few pics, the build is all done, just got to finish sorting the power to the pond which will be done by the end of the week. i want some natural gravel for the shelf, and some more plants, and then we have to try and sort the rest of the garden out....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That looks AAWWWEESSOOOME!

I would love a pond like that in my garden!

Well done !! :2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

we will be boxing in the filter, hes wanting it to match the rest of the pond but i was thinking of creating 2 planters either side of it so its partially hidden by them and plants, and the top is going to be made of the same decking boards on the top edge of the pond. this whole thing, everything including all filtration, liner etc, has come to the grand total of £241 :2thumb: bargain!

the filter box is an oasis uv filter 18000, i think thats what the guy said lol. it does the job either way, has tons of room for media, and i have a 4500L pump running to it, plus we have a hozelock easyclear 6000 in the other end of the pond. we will be planting more plants in the shelf area as soon as we have a bit of spare cash, as said, they eat up the nitrates so will help keep the water in good condition.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

so is the pond currently empty untill the two new arrivals are ready?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

no, i put my biggest fantail in there as she was too active in the tank, shes a common shaped goldfish with 2 tails, and was out swimming all the other fish,id been thinking for a while if i dont find a new pond home im not sure what to do with her, shes nearly 10" long and very boistrous. shes been living it up in there and is loving all the extra room to zoom around in :2thumb: the 2 new arrivals are now in there. they were kept alone for a long while with no new additions,and appeared very healthy and active so they have since been let go in there. they school with the big fantail and are very active altogether.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

goldie1212 said:


> we will be boxing in the filter, hes wanting it to match the rest of the pond but i was thinking of creating 2 planters either side of it so its partially hidden by them and plants, and the top is going to be made of the same decking boards on the top edge of the pond. this whole thing, everything including all filtration, liner etc, has come to the grand total of £241 :2thumb: bargain!
> 
> the filter box is an oasis uv filter 18000, i think thats what the guy said lol. it does the job either way, has tons of room for media, and i have a 4500L pump running to it, plus we have a hozelock easyclear 6000 in the other end of the pond. we will be planting more plants in the shelf area as soon as we have a bit of spare cash, as said, they eat up the nitrates so will help keep the water in good condition.


OMG! Bargain!

I assume the filters are second hand? Not that it makes any difference!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

they are 2nd hand, though the easyclear was brand new in box never used. cant beat 2nd hand stuff, i refuse to pay the stupidly high shop prices when a bargain can be found if you look hard enough :lol2:

filter box with media and brand new UV bulb-£60
4500L pond pump, plus 2500L pump thrown in -£20 
hozelock easyclear 6000 brand new in box- £50
23 3"x3"x8ft used fence posts -£50
4 12ft decking boards -£20
6mx6m pond liner -£36
carpet offcuts to line the pond-£free from flooring shop
pond plants -£free from trimmings from other ponds
aquatic compost -£5

oh i have missed out the electrical bits for wiring it all up, but my husband works for an electrical wholesaler so its all cheap :lol2: the wood stain we already had left over from doing the fence in the front garden. the wood for the planters etc is all pallet wood, the 'fence panel' behind the pond, holding back that pile of dirt, my husband made on his dinner hour at work :lol2: recycling at its best!


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*pond*

pond is looking good.Will you be putting in koi or just sticking to goldfish ??? sandy


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

no koi, just goldfish, commons, comets and shubunkin, koi grow too large and the goldfish im taking in could have possible health issues and growth issues from how they were housed before coming here so having large koi in there is a bad idea IMO.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> few pics, the build is all done, just got to finish sorting the power to the pond which will be done by the end of the week. i want some natural gravel for the shelf, and some more plants, and then we have to try and sort the rest of the garden out....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


It looks amazing, too great for a rescue pond :Na_Na_Na_Na:

keeep the pictures coming, i never thought it would be that good! probably much better when you add more decor and natural plants etc, are you going to cover the pond with mesh?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

we dont want to cover the pond no, but will if we have to. lol nothing is too good for rescue goldfish :2thumb:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> we dont want to cover the pond no, but will if we have to. lol nothing is too good for rescue goldfish :2thumb:


Your sig is not yet appealing, you need one more 990 L tank and another pond when this one is full:gasp::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

*this thread needs more pics*


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> *this thread needs more pics*


That ^^^^^^^^^ :whistling2: for sure


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

cannot believe how fast this pond is filling up. we now have 7 fish in there, 2 shubunkin and 2 comets from our next door neighbours small pond moved in today as they decided their pond was over stocked as the fish keep breeding and saw our pond out of their upstairs window :lol2: 2 of the fish, the 2 comets, were ours from a while back rescued from a tiny tank but unable to keep them ourselves. now they have come back to us but are about twice the size. 

we have another 6 comets coming in on sunday, plus 2 orandas who will have to come into the 6ft tank, all 8 are at the moment in a 65L tank :censor: and the owners wont let them come to us unless we pay £10, i was considering it given it will be a 3 hour round trip to collect them so a bomb in fuel costs aswell, and while i was considering it, my husband had rung and go the address and told them we will be there to collect on sunday morning! 

more live plants went in today, mainly due to our wildlife pond developing a severe leak over the past 2 days :gasp: so we have rescued as many pond snails and critters, and pond plants as we could. next door are also thinning out their plants in their pond over the weekend and have said as we kindly took in some of their fish, we can have some of their plants offcuts too :2thumb:

more pics soon :lol2: am a bit overwhelmed at how fast this is all happening! that and my husband actually wanting to go rescue fish....could knock me down with a feather right now :lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you think now is a good time to mention the indoor fancy pond to him?


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pond*

Lol i would move hut and i see you only dug half the garden well you could have 2 big ponds lol If your oh is only driving for 3 hours plenty of light left in the day no seriously pond looking good:2thumb: sandy


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> cannot believe how fast this pond is filling up. we now have 7 fish in there, 2 shubunkin and 2 comets from our next door neighbours small pond moved in today as they decided their pond was over stocked as the fish keep breeding and saw our pond out of their upstairs window :lol2: 2 of the fish, the 2 comets, were ours from a while back rescued from a tiny tank but unable to keep them ourselves. now they have come back to us but are about twice the size.
> 
> we have another 6 comets coming in on sunday, plus 2 orandas who will have to come into the 6ft tank, all 8 are at the moment in a 65L tank :censor: and the owners wont let them come to us unless we pay £10, i was considering it given it will be a 3 hour round trip to collect them so a bomb in fuel costs aswell, and while i was considering it, my husband had rung and go the address and told them we will be there to collect on sunday morning!
> 
> ...



awww wow! pics!


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

PICS?!?!?!?!?!?

Every thread i see in this forum is fully loaded with pics, INSTEAD of this one, bring it on Goldie1212 :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking great bet ur so happy now its done  all it is missing is a rubber duck floating on top


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking great!:2thumb:

Pity you are not closer as I have a little comet/shub that would love a nice new home.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

I know, i should take more pics, i keep meaning to! off to collect 6 comets/shubs today along with 2 orandas being nicely kept in a 65L tank at the moment. Will post more pics later on :2thumb:

bornslippy, if you can arrange to ship him here hes more than welcome to come and join the others in the pond :2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

well, the new guys are here. it ended up being a 65L tank, maybe 1.5ft long, and from it we collected-

1 black moor male-now named Jet









1 orange and white oranda female-now named Lacy









both of these 2 look to be stunted, but are very active and friendly too. finally able to stretch those beautiful fins.

in with them in the 65L were 3 comets and 3 shubunkin, ranging from approx 3" up to about 5"-


















































all are happy and healthy surprisingly, though they had only had them for about 4 months

they came with 2 huge apple snails and 2 clams, which all need new knowledgable homes!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

and some more updated pond pics...13 goldfish in there now,1 of our own and 12 rescues, unbelievable how many have come to us already! the water is absolutely crystal clear even with the sun on it like it is, those filters with the uv are working really well, just hope it carries on this way. the plants are growing in nicely too, and we are hopefully going to take in a few more when our neighbour thins out their plants in the next week or so :2thumb:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

gorgeous fishies  love the markings on the oranda, so pretty! :flrt:


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

What a fantastic job you have both made of it! Well done, it's really good. Now for the underwater webcam ....


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*pond*

goldie put a shade over part of the pond as the sun will start blanked weed and then you will need more fish to eat the weed.. Even put a 8 by 4 sheet just to stop the sun thats what happend to my pond sandy


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone ever make water changes on ponds? Despite all my research, I can't seem to find an answer, I figured this would be a good place to ask as it's the most popular pond thread.

I may aswell add I still really, really like this pond. I usually prefer a more natural look but with ponds I seem to prefer the rectangular, bordered off.....thing.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I also love the rectangle, high sided look for ponds - yours looks bloody amazing Goldie, you must be real proud of hubby 

shame you weren't closer to me as I am after about a tonne of soil to level my garden out before adding turf BUTTTTT after seeing this I may be inspired to convince hubby to create our own tonne of soil and build a pond, I so miss my ikkle pond  xxx


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i too usually prefer the natural pond look, but i also like the high sided ones, and i can sit on the side of this to watch the fish which is why the boards on top are much wider. plus, the cat cant catch the fish in the high sided pond, hes a little sod and i had to be aware of this while planning, hence the steep sides too and no shallow areas. 

im planning on a partial water change to get rid of any build up on the bottom of the pond when it starts getting cold, but apart from that and maybe top-ups in hot weather i doubt il be doing water changes. 

as for the cover, if i end up with blanket weed il do something about it, but so far we have none and our smaller wildlife pond had a ton of it and it took over in days so im hoping it wont be an issue. if it is, we will sort it out. we are still adding plants to it, and eventually we are aiming for most of the surface, at least half anyway, to be covered by plant growth of some sort, mainly lilies. the water at the moment, even with all the full on sunshine we have had, is crystal clear. the UVs in the filters seem to be coping well so far.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

shame your not closer - my grandad wants to get rid of his goldfish as he is no longer able to do water changes etc in his tank..


and my grandma wants to empty her whole pond which she has had for over 20 years! FULL of goldies and koi!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

am guessing they are also in cambridge?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

goldie1212 said:


> am guessing they are also in cambridge?


yup! they have both (seperatly) become tooo old to look after them


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Goldie - when you put the wooden frame around the top, did you do anything to pin it to the ground or to hold it in place? We are smack bang in the middle of renovating our garden here ( 12 months into living here so round about time to start lol ) and I wouldn't mind digging a pond to sit in the centre of the decking but wondered how you go about raising the sides up to keep it stable for holding water? Planning to perhaps make it kind of this shape....










It would work out at 6 foot wide at it's widest, dipping to 4 foot and 6 foot long at it longest dipping to 4 foot. Thinking of havig the sticky out bit as a shelf at say 3 foot deep and then the rest at 5 foot deep? Big talk for someone who has never built a raised pond before though lmao It would perhaps be 2 foot raised above decking level? xx


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

we just made the side walls up as separate pieces, then bolted it all together, it isnt fixed to the ground but its so bliddy heavy we could hardly lift it and it isnt moving anywhere. we placed each post individually, using massive screws we screwed each piece several times to the piece below it, and did it that way. its worked for us, we havent even had a slight bow in the frame and now the decking boards are on top, you cant see any fixings except at the ends where we have fixed the sides together.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks hun  I am hoping to put ours kind of "in" the decking if you get me lol That way, I can also attach it to the decking foundations from underneath and maybe to the decking boards too?

Going to be a work in progress as money is spared up each week but wil hopefully get there hahaha


----------

